# Yeast nutrient smell



## Logman (14/2/13)

I was doing a Stout yesterday and when it came time to add some yeast nutrient I stuck my nose in there for a whiff - not particularly the greatest smelling stuff of all time. :huh:

Was wondering if this smells pretty ordinary by default or maybe I got some moisture in the packet at some point, it's not horrific by any means but unpleasant. Don't really want to add it to any more beers if it's a bit off.


----------



## L_Power (14/2/13)

i put my nose in a jar of wyeast nutrient... Far from a pleasant aroma.


----------



## RdeVjun (14/2/13)

That's quite normal, its pretty naff stuff but used sparingly it has the desired effect without compromising flavour or aroma.


----------



## Bizier (14/2/13)

Agreed. You only want to use a method (eg timing in ferment) and amount which enable the yeast to take it up. Overdose and you might taste it.


----------



## Midnight Brew (14/2/13)

I have the bintani brand and it smells somewhat like vegemite. Good stuff.


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/13)

Yeast nutrient is mostly yeast gulls hulls plus some vital minerals such as zinc, unobtanium etc so smells like - dead yeast. Yeast cells are nasty cannibalistic little things. Our friends in that other brewing tradition often use very large amounts of yeast hulls to ferment their (removed word) edit: to ferment their substrate to compensate for the often limited nature of their fermentables such as a whole sack of dex, but of course it gets left behind during (removed word) . edit: during whatever it is they do to obtain their final product.


----------



## hsb (14/2/13)

Mine has a definite ammonia whiff, _hint of cat piss_. Always assumed it was nitrate-type stuff, maybe the cat did leave something in there. h34r:
Is the Wyeast one. Vegemite sounds preferable.


----------



## stux (14/2/13)

I prefer the wyeast brand to whatever it is in the craftbrewer pouches, smells nicer and a finer texture


----------



## Nick JD (14/2/13)

Smells like this stuff. Pretty sure it's just a vastly overpriced version.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nutritional_yeast


----------



## felten (14/2/13)

Diammonium phosphate (DAP) is responsible for the ammonia smell. If you ever make invert sugar with it, its really overpowering. But with the miniscule amount added to the boil/yeast starter, I've never noticed it.


----------



## Logman (14/2/13)

It's the dry one from CB in a zip lock pouch. It goes in the boil 10 minutes before flameout and I must admit I'm guilty of holding the pouch over the boil and sprinkling it in rather than spooning, so steam could easily have got in the pouch, that's what made me wonder. h34r:


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/13)

I use the CB stuff and the smell always reminds me of calf rearing milk powder. Takes me back to cold mornings feeding 30 odd calves in a shed and a steaming hot cup of coffee and a smoke in hand. Probably smells nothing like it but funny how the nose works. Unless it makes you gag I wouldn't be too concerned when you add such a small amount to boiling wort. My packets probably about nine months old and the smell hasn't changed since new. My 2c


----------



## Nick JD (14/2/13)

It's dead yeast.


----------



## Camo6 (14/2/13)

And you're a dead root but it probably doesn't stop your missus talkin' you up some.


----------



## Wolfy (14/2/13)

If your yeast nutrient has DAP in it (like many do) it will reek of ammonia, especially if you put it in the microwave to boil some wort for making slants - not something you want to do.
My Bintani yeast nutrient (as mentioned above) does not smell too bad at all.


----------



## simplefisherman (15/2/13)

So this may be a silly question, but could I use old yeastcake as nutrient then? Boil it up well first obviously, maybe throw in some banana for mg and potassium? Or bakers yeast from the supermarket, presumably this would have nutrient in it like dry brewing yeast...
Just thought it would be nice to use it rather than wash it all down the sink.
Failing that, does anyone have a recipe for marmite 'cos it looks like it'll be a few months yet to get some in Aus. snif snif.


----------

